# Camphor Southernwood near the hive?



## ChristineRVA (Mar 23, 2014)

Hi. I'm getting my first package of bees next week (yay!) and plan to stick my hives in the middle of my herb garden. Does anyone have any experience with camphor southernwood and bees? I know it repels moths (thus hopefully wax moths) but will it also be unpleasant for the bees? 

Thank-you


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I would have no expectation of it keeping wax moths away. I have no idea if the bees find it attractive. Plant some if you want and see. The bees will either work it or ignore it.


----------



## ChristineRVA (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks! I just wanted to make sure I didn't need to move it away from there. I've had limited success in transplanting.


----------

